# From a HME app link to another HME app



## earwen (May 12, 2011)

I'm trying to link an HME application with another HME application. Does anyone know how I can make this link?

Thanks in advantage!!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

There are at least two ways. One is the "transition" mechanism, as illustrated in the "Transition" sample app. The other method, I forget the details of at the moment...


----------

